

Free online letter creator based on XeTeX - hendry
http://letterly.com/

======
parennoob
An automatic LaTeXed letter creator sounds pretty good, but if I _have_ to
enter a 5 line To and From address every time, I'm not going to use it.

~~~
hendry
Do you have any tips to make the form a bit dynamic?
[http://github.com/kaihendry/letterly](http://github.com/kaihendry/letterly)

~~~
hsmyers
Don't know about dynamic, but a visual improvement would be to add a few
pixels (less than the apparent width of a space) between the labels and input
boxes---too crowded. A second improvement would be to even out the count of
serif versus sans serif. The whole point of XeLaTeX is fonts of course, so
they and their selection (show sample) are important.

